# 'Birthday crocodile' escapes from backyard pond



## Fuscus (Apr 30, 2012)

This properly shouldn't be in the news section but
'Birthday crocodile' escapes from backyard pond | News.com.au


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg there could possibly be a baby fresh loose in darwin, haha, the media will report on anything.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 30, 2012)

why would you buy a crocodile for a 12 yr old? once the kid moves out they are likely going to have to look after it, well maybe not anymore...


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it's more funny because they made a big article over the fact there's an escapee hatchling freshy in Darwin lol


----------



## RandomBeardies28 (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg! Not Darwin! What ever will we do?! Haha


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 30, 2012)

The NT news are obliged to have a crocodile story every week during the tourist season.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 30, 2012)

That's it! I'm leaving. Giant salties, box jellies, cone shells, cyclones, floods.........
......and now a hatchy freshie!!!!!!

It's the final straw!


----------



## galeru (Apr 30, 2012)

someone is going to get the shock of their lives when a find a baby freshie in their backyard


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 30, 2012)

poor kid lost his bday prezzie  i feel bad for him!!


----------



## woody101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wish i got a baby freshie when i was 12


----------



## TaraLeigh (Apr 30, 2012)

*shakes head*


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 30, 2012)

i prob woulda crapped myself if someone gave me a croc when i was 12... :shock:
luv my man now tho, lol


----------



## bowdnboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, but I wonder if rather than escaped, maybe stolen from above by our feathery friends????


----------



## Nes88c (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> This properly shouldn't be in the news section but
> 'Birthday crocodile' escapes from backyard pond | News.com.au



there's always silly news about crocs in the paper in Darwin. lol
My dad lives there in I remember reading many stories on my first visit there about people finding crocs in their pools. 
Even one about the local pool shutting down because they found a baby saltie in the pool... 

so to the locals its not news. lol


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> The NT news are obliged to have a crocodile story every week during the tourist season.


Croc attacks are supposed to boast tourist numbers


----------



## reptalica (May 5, 2012)

Sighting a croc in darwin goes hand in hand like bread and butter.

Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## getarealdog (May 5, 2012)

There goes the neighbourhood! lol


----------

